

Ask HN: How do you come to HN? - Concours

I always navigate to HN by typing: Hacker News in my Chrome address bar (aka Google) , does anyone ever write: news.ycombinator.com/ ?
======
pbhjpbhj
FF: I either use the drop down in the address bar OR click in the address bar
and type H and hit down-arrow then enter OR click on HN image in speed-dial OR
if I'm feeling keyboardy I use ctrl+L to get to the address bar then type H
and hit down-arrow, enter.

------
dagw
I type "news." in Chrome or firefox and select "news.ycombinator.com"

------
thristian
I type "n <Down> <Enter>" in Firefox's Awesomebar. It's like Googling for
sites you visit frequently, but with a local database optimized just for me.

------
pmjordan
Speed dial on Opera, pinned to the 'new tab' page in Chrome. Sometimes I start
typing "news." which is autocompleted accordingly.

------
rms
Ctrl-l, n, enter

------
Kliment
I have the new-page within my first 8 ff tabs at all times, so I can always
hit Alt-number-f5.

------
micheles
I just press n <TAB> in the address bar in Firefox or n <ENTER> in Chrome.

------
adam-_-
Often just select the icon from the home screen of my iPhone...

------
yan
Command+3. It's the third shortcut in my Safari toolbar.

------
DanielStraight
Ctrl+Space Y. Site Launcher extension for Firefox.

------
monkeygrinder
I have it bookmarked (news.ycombinator.com)

------
Mc_Big_G
Bookmarks toolbar in FireFox

------
Adrock
Google Reader

